# Anyone with Santander Totta?



## andrew1245 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm trying to set up a standing order between S/Totta and my UK bank, however my UK bank wants to know an eight digit account number of my S/totta account. My Santander statements have fifteen digits in the N. de Conta field starting with 0003. Yes I've tried to contact them , not very helpful so hoped someone could tell me which digits within the S/totta account number constitute the eight digits required by my uk bank.

Hope you can help,

andy


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You need the iban number and the BIC number.


----------



## andrew1245 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers silvers,

yes I have that but my account number with S/totta in portugal is 15 digits long, however S/totta London want to know what my 8 digit a/c number is, I just thought someone on here may have had a similar experience,

Thanx anyway

andy


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, with ours the "numero de conta" starts with the branch id number and then the actual account number. I would suggest you look for the branch id number, remove that and that should leave you with your 8 digit number. I hope so anyway.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi

I can't remember where i read but if you contact the bank in London they can arrange for the account number problem to be changed. 

Now my question i have an Abbey account in the UK is their a relationship between Abbey in the UK and Santander Totta the reason i ask is because their is a Santander Totta in Gois. 

If i can find out where i read about conatcting teh bank in London i will get back to you.

Peter the 666 man


----------



## spider (Feb 11, 2008)

*Abbey/Santander*



PETERFC666 said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't remember where i read but if you contact the bank in London they can arrange for the account number problem to be changed.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,
I have already tried what you are thinking, unfortunately the answer is NO. There is no relationship between the two. If you want to use the bank in Gois you will have to open an account with Santander in London to transfer money at no cost other than the rate they give you if you are changing pounds to euros .
Hope this helps.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thanks Spider*

Hi Spider

Thanks for that, you can see i was looking for an easy route but it seems not to be. So it's Santander Totta in Gois. 

Thanks


Peter the 666 man


----------



## murdock (May 20, 2009)

*re abbey*



PETERFC666 said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't remember where i read but if you contact the bank in London they can arrange for the account number problem to be changed.
> 
> ...


i have contacted abbey about my santander totta and was told that santander and santander Totta are two different financial groups so no free transfers


----------

